# Schnupperaktion des Kreisfischereivereins stößt auf großes Interesse



## Thomas9904 (12. Mai 2016)

Vorabveröffentlichung Mag Juni

*Schnupperaktion des Kreisfischereivereins stößt auf großes Interesse​*
Tolles Wetter hilft natürlich, wenn man "Neulinge" fürs Angeln gewinnen will, zumal dann, wenns um Kinder und Jugendliche geht.

Das Onetz aus der Oberpfalz berichtet von so einer Aktion:
http://www.onetz.de/neustadt-an-der...teresse-einige-karpfen-am-haken-d1667929.html

Die Kinder wären mit den Eltern bei Kaiserwetter zum Rupprechtweiher bei Roschau gekommen. Und zwar weil  die beiden Jugendbetreuer des Vereins, Marco Fuhrmann und Johannes Schmid dazu eingeladen hatten. 

Man wolle Kindern nicht nur ein schönes Hobby näher bringen, sondern ihnen auch die Naturverbundenheit vermitteln. 

Und natürlich neue Mitglieder die mit 7 Jugendlichen eher mager bestückte Jugendgruppe des Kreisfischereivereines Neustadt an der Waldnaab gewinnen - mit Erfolg.

Weitere Bilder dazu:
http://www.kreisfischereiverein-neustadt.de/index.php

--------------------------------------------------------------------
Immer wieder hört und liest man ja von diversen Aktionen, mit denen Jugendlichen das Angeln näher gebracht werden soll.

Oft leider auch im von spendensammelnder Schützerindustrie geprägten Bürokrateutonien, auch wegen rechtlicher Schwierigkeiten, nur durch "Aufarbeiten" dessen, dass Angler ja auch Naturschützer seien.
Man zeigt als Angelverein oder Verband Jugendlichen und Kindern Eisvogelhöhlen, trägt Kröten über die Straße oder richtet - fast wie Schützer selber schon - irgendwelche Schutzzonen ein...

Dass das Kinder kaum dazu bringen wird,Angler zu werden, sondern eher dazu, dann den Originalen, NABU und BUND, beizutreten, das ist sicher nachvollziehbar.

*Umso lobenswerter wenn, wie hier von Onetz, beschrieben, ein Verein die Kinder einfach zum praktischen Angeln einlädt. *
Man muss dazu auch nur im Bericht lesen, wie sich die Kinder über erste Fänge freuten...

Kinder werden eben durch Angeln zu Anglern, und nicht durch schützen!!

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Mai 2016)

*AW: Schnupperaktion des Kreisfischereivereins stößt auf großes Interesse*

So wie es der neue Präsident des Landesfischereiverbandes Baden-Württemberg, von Eyb, versucht, macht man Kinder übrigens NICHT zu Anglern!!

Als schlechtes Gegenbeispiel zum lobenswerten Auftritt aus der Oberpfalz:
Mit einem "Fischmobil" durch die Gegend fahren, selber durchs Mikroskop gucken und dabei Kinder zuschauen statt selber machen lassen - und von Angeln (geschweige denn, Kinder selber angeln lassen) natürlich eh weit und breit  keine Spur beim "Fischmobil" vpm LFV-BW:
https://www.facebook.com/lfvbw/phot...705776560043/1157431654287446/?type=3&theater


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Mai 2016)

*AW: Schnupperaktion des Kreisfischereivereins stößt auf großes Interesse*

Da ich ja weiss, dass viele Vereine solche Aktionen machen:
Ruhig melden, bringen wir gerne, machen wir gerne Werbung für!


----------



## willmalwassagen (12. Mai 2016)

*AW: Schnupperaktion des Kreisfischereivereins stößt auf großes Interesse*

wir hatten so eine Aktion im Ferienprogramm und anschließend Leserbriefe in der Stuttgarter Nachrichten, Kinder zu Mördern ausbilden. Ich hatte mit dem Reporter der den Leserbrief veröffentlichte eine persönliche Aussprache die seine Pressefreiheit für die Zukunft diesbezüglicher Meldungen deutlich begrenzte.
Den Leserbriefschreiber hatte ich auch ausfindig gemacht. Das war ein von Langeweile geplagter Rentner dem das Angeln eigentlich egal war, aber er wollte halt einen Leserbrief schreiben.
Ich will damit nur darauf hinweisen, das solche Aktionen grundsätzlich gut sind. Leider auch die Deppen aus den Ecken hervorruft.


----------

